# b13 2003 Turbo



## zuzto (Oct 8, 2004)

This is my car..
a ga16dne 2003. and is turbo right now.
I'm gonna put some pics of before and after,


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice budget setup...i like it alot!!!!


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

nice ride.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

whats the e/t ?


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

zuzto said:


> This is my car..
> a ga16dne 2003. and is turbo right now.
> I'm gonna put some pics of before and after,




Cool headlights, what brand is that or was it custom? If it is custom how did you do it? If you bought it how much did you spend on it? Pm me with details.


Thanks
C


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

That is the Tsuru headlight converstion with the grill. He probably opened them up and colored or blacked out the backs. I guess someday we will find out.


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> That is the Tsuru headlight converstion with the grill. He probably opened them up and colored or blacked out the backs. I guess someday we will find out.



thanks I knew the grille looks samiliar but when i seen the headlights I was saying that can't be a Tsuru headlight convertion.


Yes, I am hoping he can shed some light on this.??


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

tsuru's arent projector's they must b aftermarket/retro fitt'd???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> That is the Tsuru headlight converstion with the grill. He probably opened them up and colored or blacked out the backs. I guess someday we will find out.


How can it be a conversion... when it is the Tsuru  ...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know whats cooler. The fact that its a b13... or the fact that its a 03' b13. I still can't get over that. Would be nice to own a 06 b13.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

That car looks awesome. How does it pull? What kind of engine management are you running? Can you give us a basic run down on the setup. How much did it run you. Great job! :thumbup:


----------

